# Renting Deposits



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi again!! 

Can anyone tell me I or normal requirement to pay 3 months deposit rent plus half mo this rent towards utility bills? 

Thanks


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

This is the norm. Basically you'll be paying first month rental plus 2 and a half month deposit that will be returned to u when u move out. Provided nothing is damaged in the house.


----------

